# The Stagger Lee Collar



## Chewbecca (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't know how many of you are following my "Redfoot rescue" thread in the redfoot area of the forums, but if you don't visit there, I am going to post there here.

A lot of you may know that my company makes collars and dog leads.
I recently launched our "Collars for Causes", where I will design a collar with or without a rescue's creative input (some just tell me to design something, others choose to pick their own design), and for each collar sold of that rescue's design, they receive 10% of the proceeds.

I emailed Julie from Turtle Rescue of Long Island, and she got back to me. 
I made this collar yesterday (finished it today), and I am aptly calling it "The Stagger Lee Collar".
I attempted to do the best I could to give the illusion of a redfoot tortoise carapace.
Julie's rescue will be receiving 10% proceeds of each Stagger Lee Collar sold.














And Stagger Lee sez, "This collar is 100% Stagger Lee approoooveded."


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 15, 2010)

Hahahahaha! I have to say, Stagger seems much bigger in his "collarless" posts. It took me a second to see him there, poised on the edge! 

What a perfect color match! And what a "Staggeringly Stylish" collar! 

That is truly a photo to post and to frame for the Stagger Wall of Fame. 

I want one.


----------



## terracolson (Feb 15, 2010)

How beautiful!!

IF only i could put that collar on my dog!!

I have been meaning to ask you, do you know there is a song named stagger lee?

Its a song dating back to a Civil War folk story about Billy Lyons & Stacker Lee.


----------



## Chewbecca (Feb 16, 2010)

terracolson said:


> How beautiful!!
> 
> IF only i could put that collar on my dog!!
> 
> ...



Thank you!!!!!!

There are actually quite a few songs titled "Stagger Lee".


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 16, 2010)

So, Chewbecca, can I measure Taco's girth and then order a collar that will fasten around her "waist"?

Do you think it would be too heavy? Either way, I'll need your web site address to order mine, and if you could include a little copy of that Stagger Lee endorsement photo, I promise to give it a prominent display position near Taco's pen.


----------



## Chewbecca (Feb 16, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> So, Chewbecca, can I measure Taco's girth and then order a collar that will fasten around her "waist"?
> 
> Do you think it would be too heavy? Either way, I'll need your web site address to order mine, and if you could include a little copy of that Stagger Lee endorsement photo, I promise to give it a prominent display position near Taco's pen.



hahahaha, no matter the size of the collar, I probably wouldn't advise wrapping one around Taco's waist.

If you really want to order one, our website is:
www.ellaslead.com

Collars for Causes:
http://ellaslead.com/collars_for_causes

Do you have a dog?

As cute as Taco would look up against the collar, I probably would not attempt to put one on her.
hahahahaha.
But AWWWW!!!!!
I can see if my husband can print out the picture of Stag in the collar at work.
Our home printer is black and white.

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Chewbecca (Feb 16, 2010)

Ella Smella modeling the collar.
The smallest hole is her exact neck size, and we usually don't make them that way.
We usually make the exact neck size the second size hole, so that there isn't as much flap of extra collar at the end.


----------



## sammi (Feb 16, 2010)

Hah I love it! The picture with Stagger Lee climbing on it is priceless. If I had a dog, I'd totally buy one =]


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh, Ella was not pleased when you took her ball away!


----------



## terracolson (Feb 16, 2010)

pretty puppy


----------



## Madortoise (Feb 16, 2010)

I love it. I'm going to be the fan and post it on my fb.

I love it. I posted your website on my fb.


----------



## Chewbecca (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks, guys!

Ella is funny.
She can be completely camera-shy, or she can ham it up for the camera.
She's USUALLY camera-shy.
I didn't give her much incentive to pose pretty, though, as I didn't have treats or her ball for those photos.
So, she just kept looking at me like, "WHAT?".
hehehehehe.

oh!!!!
Julie linked us!
http://www.turtlerescues.org/links.htm


----------

